# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Διατροφη για καρδερινοκαναρα

## Φάμπιο

Απο τι σπορους αποτελειται η διατροφη ενος καρδερινοκαναρου;;;
Εχω μπερδευτει καθως οι αποψεις διυστανται!
Εχω ακουσει μονο  τροφη για αγριοπουλια κι εχω ακουσει μισο μισο(τροφη για αγριοπουλια και καναρινοτροφη)
Εγω του δινω το μισο μισο..
Ειναι αραγε το σωστο;;

----------


## jk21

νικη το ιδανικο θα ηταν να διναμε και στα καναρινια οσο το δυνατο μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια σπορων που σαν μιγμα βεβαια θα διατηρουσανε μια ποσοστοση  65%-75% αμυλουχους σπορους και 25%-35% λιπαρους αναλογα με την περιοδο.τα καναρινια ευτυχως εχουν συνηθισει μετα απο τοσο καιρο αιχμαλωσιας  σε μικρη σχετικα ποικιλια βασικων σπορων ( καναρινοσπορος -βρωμη αποφλειωμενη -νιζερ -λιναροσπορος- καναββουρι - ρουπσεν -περιλλα) που συμπληρωνεται ιδανικα αν δινουμε ποτε- ποτε 
chia,fonniopaddy,camelina ,παπαρουνα,millet και πιο σπανια bella di notte  καθως και ολους οσους ειναι λιπαροι και σε μορφη φυτρων αλλα και quinoa ,amaranth,mung bean μονο σε φυτρα.
το καρδερινοκαναρο ομως προερχεται απο διασταυρωση με πουλι που ερχεται (σχεδον παντοτε κατευθειαν απο τη φυση ,και το ξερουμε  πολυ καλα αυτο  :winky:  
αρα λογικο ειναι καποια πραγματα ,ειδικα ή προσαρμογη στη διατροφη να μην αλλαζει απο τη μια γενια στην αλλη.ενας εκτροφεας καρδερινας που σεβεται το πουλι και τον εαυτο του φροντιζει να του προσφερει μια μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια σπορων .θα δειξω με συσταση και αναλογιες τα μιγματα μιας συγκεκριμενης εταιριας ,οχι γιατι θεωρω φυσικα οτι ειναι το καλυτερο αλλα γιατι αναφερει ποσοστα.περα απο αυτα δεν εχω ιθαγενες  :winky:   ωστε να εχω κριση (οχι για τη συσταση αλλα) για την ποιοτητα του σκευασματος σε σχεση με αλλα.
η εταιρια παρεχει δυο μιγματα
ενα βασικο που μοιαζει με του καναρινιου αλλα ειναι πιο λιπαρο σε ποσοστοση και ενα ακομη με πιο <<σπεσιαλ >> σπορους (ιδιαιτερα εκτιμητεο στους εκτροφεις  ,απο οτι εχω ακουσει).απο οτι γνωριζω τα δινουν και τα δυο σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα το καθενα.εννοειται το ιδιο συμβαινει και με μιγματα αλλων εταιριων

Product presentation
Mixture for smaller European finches; extremely suitable for goldfinches, siskins, redpolls...



Ingredients
 Canary seed   	40  	% 
 Niger seed   	20  	% 
 Rapeseed   	17  	% 
 Linseed   	8  	% 
 Hempseed   	6  	% 
 Peeled oats   	5  	% 
 Wild seeds   	3  	% 
 Grass seed   	1  	% 






Product presentation
Very suitable for all kinds of goldfinches such as the Siberian goldfinch and the grey-headed goldfinch.



Ingredients
 Contains a.o.:   	  	 
 Thistle seed   	  	 
 Spruce seed   	  	 
 German thistle seed   	  	 
 Lettuce seed   	  	 
 Chicory seed   	  	 
 Sesame seed   	  	 
 Evening primrose   	  	 
 Perilla seed   	  	 
 Wild seeds   	  	 
 Grass seed 

η γνωμη μου λοιπον ειναι οτι πρεπει να αυξησεις λιγο τη διατροφικη συσταση του μιγματος καναρινιων που εχεις δινοντας επιπλεον σπορους εξειδικευκενους για καρδερινες οπως αγκαθι μαριας και σπορους γρασιδιου αλλα και ραδικοσπορο ή μαρουλοσπορο αν βρεις απο αμυλουχους αλλα και περισσοτερη περιλλα και νιζερ απο λιπαρους οπως και σουσαμι ισως.

*για να μην κανω και διαφημηση   :Happy:  απο κει που ψωνιζουμε ποτε ποτε και οι δυο εχω κατι συγκεκριμενο να σου προτεινω που εχουν καλο  (με pm)

----------


## xXx

η διατροφή τους δεν είναι απαιτητική καλύπτεται άνετα με μείγματα διατροφής καναρινιών και πιο ειδικά καναρινιών φωνής, μιας και το καρδερινοκάναρο θες να διακρίνεται και για τη φωνή του!οπότε ένα ποσοστό ρούψεν (σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα των μαλινουάδων) είναι απαραίτητο, μέσα στο μείγμα και δεν με βρίσκει αντίθετο η γνώμη τους, γιατί και η εμπειρία μετράει για μένα!επίσης θα πρέπει να προσθέτεις στη διατροφής τους μπρόκολο και σπανάκι οπωσδήποτε, καθώς και αυγό μιας και αυτά είναι σημαντικές πηγές λουτείνης!όσο για τα ποσοστά που ζητάς θα το ψάξω λιγάκι και θα σου πω!

----------


## smokie

Φτιάξε ένα μείγμα , μισό καρδερίνες μισό κανάρια , απο τα σπόρια που θα έχει καταναλώσει θα καταλάβεις τι θα πρέπει να έχει περισσότερο και τι λιγότερο.

----------


## maria

Στο δικό μου στην αρχή του έβαζα στη μια ταίστρα για κανάρια και στην άλλη για καρδερίνες που περιέχει μεγάλη ποικιλία σπορων (αναλογίες δεν ξέρω  ::  ) αυτό έτρωγε μόνο τη καρδερινοτροφή παρ΄ολο που στο προήγουμενο σπίτι του είχε μάθει τη τροφή για καναρίνια και βέβαια τιμάει τα σαλατικά και το αυγό.Δεν έχω γνώσεις προσωπική διαπίστωση είναι.

----------

